# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro light Box version 1.2.2.6 & 1.2.2.7

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.2.2.6?* *New!!* *Hot!!*  *Release contains:*   Improver MTK new CPU Read /Write bugsSpreadtrum reported bugs fixedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedMstar factory set function addedMstar reported bugs fixedCoolsand  Nv data backup / Restore function addedUpdate Main software to V1.2.2.6Other small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous  versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers  with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.      
The best regards to all customer!  
Mcnbox Team

----------

